# Fisch richtig ausnehmen



## JOSHI (19. August 2004)

Moin zusammen,

also bevor hier die Flut losbricht -> "Fischereischein, da hast Du das doch gelernt!"

Ich habe keinen Fischereischein. Gehe daher nur dort hin, wo es erlaubt ist (z.B. Frankreich Forellenteich). Habe nun ein paar Forellen gefangen, aber wie nehme ich sie am besten aus? Hab bei anderen Anglern gesehen, dass sie einfach alles mit einem mal rausbekommen, so wie in einem Paket quasi. Wo und wie setze ich den Schnitt richtig an und wie bekomme ich möglichst alles gleich heraus? Und wie lassen sich die Kiemen einfach entfernen?

Ich bin ja immer bestrebt, dass die Tiere so schnell wie möglich ins 'Jenseits' befördert werden und darum bekommen se immer gleich nen Schlag auf den Kopf. Sollte man dennoch einen Stich ins Herz ansetzen und wenn ja, wo ist der genaue Punkt?


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Tja ... blöd zu erklären/schreiben  ... zeigen is besser !
 gerade bei Forellen geht das eigendlich ganz easy - Stich ins Herz zwischen den Brustflossen, schneide sie dann vom Waidloch nach vorn bis zu den Kiemen auf, einen kleinen Schnitt dort wo die Kiemen unten angewachsen sind, im Maul festhalten und dann kannst du an den Kiemen die ganzen Innereien auf einmal rausziehen!  #6  dann innen säubern und fertig !!!
 ist auch das beste falls du die einfrieren willst ! "mit ohne" Kiemen ... #v


----------



## JOSHI (19. August 2004)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Alles klar. Hatte doch gestern meine Mühe mit den Fischen. Dabei ist mir bei einem Fisch aufgefallen, dass sich die Gräten im leeren Bachraum gelöst haben von vorn bis hinten. Das 'Fleisch' war auch so gelblich im Gegensatz zu den anderen Fischen. Was kann das gewesen sein????


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2004)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

da wirst du wohl die Galle durchstochen haben !!! riecht auch sehr unangenehm  ... mußt du aufpassen das du mitn Messer nicht zu tief reinstichst !!!


----------



## Palerado (19. August 2004)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Du hast sie nach dem Fang zu warm aufbewahrt.
Dadurch lösen sich die Gräten.
Bei kaltem Wasser passiert das nicht.


----------



## Klaus-a. (19. August 2004)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Hallo,habe da mal beim Googeln was gefunden.................http://www.survival-abenteuer.de/survivaltraining/survival_themen/fischen/fisch_toeten.htm


----------



## JOSHI (19. August 2004)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Alles klar. Hatte zwar extra ne Kühltasche dabei, aber das wars dann wohl.
Muss ich wohl noch ein paar Fische fangen um üben zu können.

THX


----------



## Palerado (19. August 2004)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Das mit dem Griff um alles raus zu bekommen habe ich auch noch niee gemacht.
Ich habe die Kiemen bisher immer dran gelassen, aber man lernt doch nie aus.


----------



## Bison (19. August 2004)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Das mit dem Stich ins Herz...

Ich glaub bei nem richtigen Schlag auf die Rübe bei ner Forelle bleibt nicht mehr viel leben. Würde eventuell trotzdem stechen, damit der Fisch noch etwas ausblutet. Ich finde bei Forellen sieht man nach der Landung das Herz schnell rasen (durch die Angst des Fisches), also dahin stechen!


----------



## Der_Glücklose (19. August 2004)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

.....


----------



## Bison (20. August 2004)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Sind die Kiemen mit dem Schnitt auf Bild 2 gelöst? Oder muß man noch wo anders rum schnibbeln? Man kann den Text leider nicht lesen...#y


----------



## Der_Glücklose (21. August 2004)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

.....


----------



## Fangnix (22. August 2004)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Ich bin dazu übergegangen, die Fische zu kehlen, da die Gefahr die Galle zu treffen so viel geringer ist, als mit dem Herzstich. Hatte da schon einige _unangeneme_ Erfahrungen...
Ein Fisch zu kehlen ist nicht weiter schwierig, man nimmt den Fisch mit der Linken Hand, indem man den Zeigefinger in den Mund steckt und unten mit dem Daumen gegenhält. Nun fängt man an, mit dem Messer an der _Kehle_( da, wo die Kiemendeckel anfangen) an den Kiemendeckeln entlang bis zur Wirbelsäule den Fisch aufzuschneiden. Dabei erwischt man das Herz und die Haubtschlagader, aber die Galle ist weit weg... 

Fangnix


----------



## Zander Hunter (23. August 2004)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Hallo zusammen 

gibt es so einen Trick auch für Zander ich Mühe mich da immer ab :e


----------



## Löwenbäcker (2. März 2006)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Auch wenn diese Diskussion schon laaaaaaaaaaaaange vorbei zu sein scheint, würde mich doch mal interessieren, wo es anschauliche Abbildungen oder Fotos zum Ausnehmen gibt. Einen einzigen Link habe ich bisher gefunden und der steht in diesem Diskussionsstrang. Also kennt jemand Bilder oder besser eine Bilderfolge die das Ausnehmen beschreibt. Allein von Worten kann man das nicht kapieren. Vielleicht mal als Beispiel eine Bilderfolge fr das Filetieren von Plattfischen: http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/ Dort unter Angelbericht schauen.


----------



## Joka (2. März 2006)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Das sind doch nur 3 Schnitte....wozu braucht ihr alle Bilder?

Bauchhöle auftrennen,links und rechts hinter den Brustflossen bis zu den Kiemen durchtrennen und dann alles mit einem Ruck raus....


----------



## LIZhard (14. März 2009)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Hi 

Ist zwar etwas her seid der letzt hier was geschrieben hat aber habe ein ganz gutes Video gefunden wo man das meiner Meinung sehr gut sieht. Bin selber erst seid letzten November Angler und diese Video hat mir doch recht gut geholfen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

LIZhard


----------



## Siermann (15. März 2009)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Bevor man anfängt zu angeln sollte man sich auch nen bisel um das drumherum kümmern ,so seh ICH das jedenfalls,den ich finde mit das wichtigste beim angeln ist das kein fisch umsonst  abgeschlagen wird oder sich qälen muß(is ja bei der jagd nicht anders,man versucht am besten einen kammerschuss v der seite ,oder  zwischen die lichter zu schießen  wen es spitz steht)
also :erst informieren dan angeln;(
(sollte kein persönlicher angriff werden!)


----------



## Slipknot1 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Hi

Ich hab manchmal bei Forellen den Herzstich zu machen bzw. die auszunehmen.

Bei Portionsforellen z.b. hab ich schon 2-3x die Galle getroffen...

Wie kann ich das verhindern? Ich nehme schon ein sehr kleines und scharfes Messer.

MFG


----------



## Ossipeter (19. März 2009)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Mach den Kehlschnitt und du triffst die Hauptschlagader und nicht die Galle. Messer in den ersten Kiemenbogen am Kopf und nach unten zur Kehle hin durchschneiden fertig.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (19. März 2009)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*



Slipknot1 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich hab manchmal bei Forellen den Herzstich zu machen bzw. die auszunehmen.
> 
> ...


 
Hast du die Probleme beim Stechen oder beim Ausnehmen?
Beim Stechen kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.

Dann wohl eher beim Ausnehmen. 

Ich nehme da immer ein sehr scharfes Messer und fange von hinten am Waidloch an. Wenn das Messer bis zur Spitze gut scharf ist, brauchst du nur ein paar Millimeter unter die Haut, dann einfach nach vorne Richtung Kiemen schneiden (wie gesagt, nur ein paar Millimeter unter der Haut). Wenn ich den Fisch dann soweit "offen" habe, ziehe ich immer an den Kiemenbögen, an welchen die Innereien dann in aller Regel dranhängen. Ich hatte auf diese Art noch nie Probleme mit verletzten Innereien. Abgesehen von zwei drei Aalen, bei denen ich etwas zu tief mit dem Messer reingekommen bin.

Vielleicht konnte ich dir ja ein wenig helfen.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Buster (19. März 2009)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Die Technik die im Video gezeigt wird ist wirklich recht einfach und schnell - aber nur bei Portionsforellen - ab ca 1,5 kg Fischgewicht wirds ein ganz schönes gezerre und unsauber.
Forellen die geräuchert werden sollen die sehen mit Brustflossen schöner aus - alles was in die Pfanne geht wird aber so "entleert" #6


----------



## Siermann (19. März 2009)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Am besten ist es wie oben beschrieben das messer nur wenige millimeter unter der haut fürhren und mit einem finger auf der spitze mitgehen das gibt noch mal zusätzlichen schutz!
Ich habe das problem bei hechten  ein oder zweimal gehabt;(
Jetzt hab ich  ein messer v der jagd genommen (bin ja frischgebackener jäger!) und v dem aufbruchmesser nehme ich die aufbruchklinge mußte danach mal im Jagdladen fragen sone aufbruchklinge mit messer kostet ca. 20 euronen
mfg tim


----------



## Tulen (19. März 2009)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*

Hier mal ein nettes Video wie man eine Forelle ausnimmt :q

http://www.spotn.de/watch/4254d26e9c7f2af1005c/-Forelle-ausnehmen-vom-Profi


----------



## celler (19. März 2009)

*AW: Fisch richtig ausnehmen*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Hast du die Probleme beim Stechen oder beim Ausnehmen?
> Beim Stechen kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Dann wohl eher beim Ausnehmen.
> ...


 

naja gerade beim herzstich triffst die galle ab und an mal.
ich nutze auch den kehlschnitt.
ist am einfachsten und der fisch blutet gut aus...

hlh


----------

